# Anyone want to exchange Acoustic Originals



## Lyxen (Oct 9, 2010)

Anyone write acoustic and post them somewhere I'd like to check 'em. Maybe do a cover..

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4600788

latest creation^


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 9, 2010)

Inb4 you get butthurt and delete this.


----------



## Deo (Oct 10, 2010)

Here's my art, titled "To catch a Lyxen", now make me something acoustic with bagpipes.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 10, 2010)

What is that? That is not music? You are not a musician. You do not know music.


----------



## Jude (Oct 10, 2010)

I would, but my originals sound like crap. And I have shitty lyrics.

I haven't made one song even worth posting yet.

I might get back to you.


----------



## Willow (Oct 10, 2010)

Just as long as you know at least 3 or 4 notes, you can make an entire song.


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 10, 2010)

maybe if your not raped by me first


----------



## Jude (Oct 10, 2010)

Willow said:


> Just as long as you know at least 3 or 4 notes, you can make an entire song.


 
This is true.

Also, I don't have an original, but here's a cover.


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 10, 2010)

c-c-c-c-changes. ^like the song


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 11, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> maybe if your not raped by me first


 
That's not even an insult, it's just fucking weird.


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Oct 11, 2010)

Here's some acoustic stuff I've done:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/171390/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/171403/

Yep.  No electric/electronic instruments whatsoever.  :3


----------

